# Dreft type fragrance oil?



## tomara (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi everyone.  I love the smell of dreft detergent.  Is there a dreft type fragrance oil out there or could anyone possibly tell me the notes in to make a custom blend.  I can smell baby powder and maybe a bit of rose, but I am not sure.  Any help would surely be appreciated.

Thanks ;-)


----------



## honor435 (Jul 5, 2010)

try the commonscent, they have a lot of dupes.


----------

